

These Are The Happiest And Unhappiest Regions In The US - chasef
http://www.businessinsider.com/nber-unhappy-cities-paper-2014-7

======
sinkasapa
Here is a map of suicide rates by state.

[http://www.nimh.nih.gov/statistics/4NAT_MAP.shtml](http://www.nimh.nih.gov/statistics/4NAT_MAP.shtml)

A dark but humorous interpretation is that the unhappy people in some of these
states simply aren't living long enough to report on their state of mind.

